# Does it Get Any Better?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

I just got back from my second colonscopy exam. I am pleased to report that the folks at Gwinnett Medical Center in Lawrenceville, Georgia have got their act together and then some. I had my first scope about 18 months ago at the same hospital...they did a good job, I got through it and that was that. I had my second scope this morning...wow what an improvement. The intake was quick and easy, the wait was less than five minutes. The intake nurse did the vitals, got me gowned-up and ready to go with courtesy and a smile. The same lady did the easiest IV I have ever had in my 54 years...they even numb the injection site...I did't even feel it. They gave me a warm blanket and went out of their way to reduce any nerves or anxiety. In the procedure suite, the team was friendly and comforting...my natural anxiety about such things melted away quickly and by the time the Versed and Demerol kicked it, I was out for the count....next thing I knew I was at home....doc said no new polyps and the one flat polyp she went in to check on had no change and was unremarkable. All in all, like I said...does it get any better than this? If so, I don't see how....I will likely have more scopes in the future....and the fear and loathing of them is virtually gone...


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks for the post!My experience was positive too a few times!!Glad things went well for you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks Vikee..I was so pleased with the experience this time, I sent a nice email to the hospital information folks...hopefully they will relay our positive feelings for those fine folks. Honestly, Ive had haircuts that were more unpleasant....


----------

